# Water Cooling Kit



## phil2097 (May 30, 2012)

budget 7~9k
i need a good looking Water cooling kit with transparent Tubing but it seems corsair and antec models which are retailing in India are just plain simple!!
got a few options 
thermaltake 760 plus
Gigabyte Galaxy 3D II
Magicool Liquid Cooling Kit "Deluxe Edition"
larkooler iSkyWater 300
XSPC Rasa 450 RX120 WaterCooling Kit

i have a friend who can get one from US in august but apart from thermaltake the rest won't probably have service centers!!!

any suggestions?


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2012)

Buy XSPC Rasa.


----------



## topgear (May 31, 2012)

@ OP - you won't get any kind of warranty if you buy a cooler from US - so if you are getting it from there don't think about warranty - concentate more on product quality, performance and user feedback.


----------



## phil2097 (May 31, 2012)

i know...i have been browsing and scouring all over the internet for reviews and customer feedback.....wish there were more retailers and distributors . . . still looking . . 
and yes warranty is a pain....

@ d6bmg~ hmm a good looking deal....still got a month or two to finalize

went and picked up a Logitech Z506 speaker today and saw the cooler master TPC 812, that's a nice cooler but it may have space issued along with my Ram Cooler


----------



## d6bmg (May 31, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> went and picked up a Logitech Z506 speaker today and saw the cooler master TPC 812, that's a nice cooler but it may have space issued along with my Ram Cooler



A bit OT: what is the current selling price of Z506? (i.e. for how much did you bought it?)


----------



## topgear (Jun 1, 2012)

phil2097 said:


> i know...i have been browsing and scouring all over the internet for reviews and customer feedback.....wish there were more retailers and distributors . . . still looking . .
> and yes warranty is a pain....
> 
> @ d6bmg~ hmm a good looking deal....still got a month or two to finalize
> ...



can you tell where you saw the TPC 812 and at what price it was selling ??


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 1, 2012)

@ d6bmg~ i got it for a very good deal...Rs 4550/- its a freaking nice 5.1 surround with amazing sound clarity, they were offering me the F&D 6000 (i guess?) 5.1 but its was not good enough
other shops were offering it at 5~6k in nehru place...i got mine from Cost to Cost with a little bargain for being a regular customer!!!

@Topgear~ i saw it at SMCinternational when i went to ask about the Corsair h80...they still have it but i forgot how much they quoted...might be around 4.5k...still not sure...will ask them tomorrow and update when i go to get a few chipset heatsinks

btw regarding the tpc812, its a big full tower cooler will it not fit my config? as i have a Corsair Vengeance Ram . . .trying to get measurements and looking for any reviews with my motherboard!!!

retailing in Primeabgb
Buy Coolermaster TPC 812 CPU Cooler in Mumbai India


----------



## topgear (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ thanks for the pricing and availability info of CM TPC 812.

As for compatibility with vengeance TPC 812 has 36.1mm clearance for ram modules and vengeance is 52.5mm tall - so you may not be able to use the first ram slot.


----------



## phil2097 (Jun 2, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ thanks for the pricing and availability info of CM TPC 812.
> 
> As for compatibility with vengeance TPC 812 has 36.1mm clearance for ram modules and vengeance is 52.5mm tall - so you may not be able to use the first ram slot.



no worries....but regarding the TPC 812 on my motherboard i think according to the specifications it may block 2 slots preventing a dual channel set-up.....


----------

